# Pink or Blue?



## Foreign Chick

11+6 but measuring 12+4
4 pregnancies yet not a single nub shot:/
Hope you ladies amuse me with a few skull guesses, which I know are just for fun, as all 3 of my daughters imaged very different looking skulls. 
TIA
xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1541.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:blue: :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Blue!


----------



## Talia12

I think girl


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you very much for your guesses ladies :flow:

2 :blue: 1 :pink:

Any other guesses?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you, for your guess :flow:

Keep em coming

3 :blue: 1 :pink: so far


----------



## oliv

I say boy


----------



## ClairAye

Boy. :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you for your inputs ladies :flow:

5 :blue: 1 :pink: 

hard not to get my hopes up Heheheh with DD3 I also got several boy guesses and learned my lesson not to hold my breath 
xx


----------



## krissie328

:blue:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Love it! Thank you :flow:

6 :blue: 1 :pink: 

xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Had my NIPT done today, should find out gender within 10 days :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay! Hope my guess is right!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh Reiko, you n me both [-o&lt;

Thank you <3


----------



## 6lilpigs

FC is there any way you can sneak in for a private scan today to get a perfect nub shot? I know you only have a few days to wait for your nipt results but I personally find scans so exciting!!:)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love it when the gender is revealed :haha: :D


----------



## Foreign Chick

6lilpigs said:


> FC is there any way you can sneak in for a private scan today to get a perfect nub shot? I know you only have a few days to wait for your nipt results but I personally find scans so exciting!!:)

You know, I was thinking about either private scan or NIPT, defo couldn't justify both. I already have to pay $300 for the NIPT, as to where the private scan would only cost me around $100, but decided to go with the NIPT, just to have a definite answer. I am very familiar with the nub theory and as much as I believe in its accuracy (especially after 12+4) I've still seen it all. So yeah that's why I chose the NIPT. I will however go for an elective around 16 weeks. 

Thank you for your input. I could use some blue dust, if you don't mind sharing <3


----------



## Gretaa

I'd say a boy x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you so much for your guess, Gretaa :flow:

7 :blue: 1 :pink: 
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Haha it feels like forever waiting to find out these results and it's not even my baby!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

A www your so sweet Reiko :flower:

It sure does feel like forever already, and it will only be 48 hours this afternoon....:coffee:

I am just tickled "blue" that your waiting with me. I told the nurse not to tell me over the phone, I asked her to write it down and put it in an envelope, and I'll pick it up. I'm sure I'll be opening it the same day, I just want to be all alone when finding out. Last time at an early scan it was extremely hard to hold back the tears.... 

Again Thanks for your support <3


----------



## 6lilpigs

Foreign Chick said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> FC is there any way you can sneak in for a private scan today to get a perfect nub shot? I know you only have a few days to wait for your nipt results but I personally find scans so exciting!!:)
> 
> You know, I was thinking about either private scan or NIPT, defo couldn't justify both. I already have to pay $300 for the NIPT, as to where the private scan would only cost me around $100, but decided to go with the NIPT, just to have a definite answer. I am very familiar with the nub theory and as much as I believe in its accuracy (especially after 12+4) I've still seen it all. So yeah that's why I chose the NIPT. I will however go for an elective around 16 weeks.
> 
> Thank you for your input. I could use some blue dust, if you don't mind sharing <3Click to expand...

Blue dust sent, in ample!!!!!!!

https://img41.glitterfy.com/17313/glitterfy7024140T597B81.gif

That took me sooo long to learn lol:dohh:, GL xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awww 6lilpigs I LOVE IT! Thank you so much :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm waiting for results too!!! I'm gonna say boy and hope for your boy with you :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you dear :flow: 
I know you are.... Feels like forever doesn't it?
Hope they call both of us on Monday


----------



## becsboo

boy x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you for your guess Becsboo <3


8 :blue: 1 :pink: 

Still accepting more guesses :flower:


----------



## Talia12

I'm the pink drop in a blue sea haha. Hope I'm wrong for you.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Talia12 said:


> I'm the pink drop in a blue sea haha. Hope I'm wrong for you.

Yes you are ;) I hope so too!

I wish I understood this theory, I see 2 different images that look extremely similar and one gets all pink guesses and the other one blue. Then I see complete different images with same gender guesses, I give up. Not to mention that the human skull supposedly doesn't start to change until later in puberty so I'm not even sure who ever decided this will work for fetuses, I guess it's basically an OWT? 
Feel free to fill me in

xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just kind of think the baby looks like a boy or girl...


----------



## Foreign Chick

Reiko_ctu said:


> I just kind of think the baby looks like a boy or girl...

 Hehehe I think that's more reliable than the skull theory lol how would you rate your accuracy?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Honestly I'm pretty good ;) I probably have at least a 75% correct guess! I just guessed blue for my friends bump and was right! I have a pink guess in for a team yellow coming in January, and blue guess for my bump that I'll find out in December :).


----------



## Foreign Chick

That's fantastic :) Hope my image contributes to your success rate as early as next week. 

xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Unexpected212

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly I'm pretty good ;) I probably have at least a 75% correct guess! I just guessed blue for my friends bump and was right! I have a pink guess in for a team yellow coming in January, and blue guess for my bump that I'll find out in December :).

Can I have a guess please XD I'm hoping I get my results tomorrow, fingers crossed for you too Foreign Chick!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yeah FX, but not holding my breath, it's only going to be a week on Tuesday.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thanx unexpected:flower: 

When did you have your blood drawn? And, did they tell you how many days results would be in ?


----------



## Unexpected212

I had my blood drawn tuesday and they said 3-5 working days. So I'm hoping for tomorrow but could be Tuesday.

Lets hope we both get lucky and hear earlier :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Foreign I guessed on Unexpected's thread and I was right! So my % has gone up lol. Hope you get your call in the next few days!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yay Reiko!!! That is awesome, I hope you'll keep rolling!!! 

Yeah no call today, but I honestly didn't expect it either, tomorrow is 7 days from drawing, so hopefully by Wednesday I'll know... FX 
Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Fingers crossed you get a call today x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that they call soon! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

So ladies, they just called.... And all the results are normal! Praise the lord! 

As far as the gender goes..... drum roll // \\ // \\ // \\
I told the nurse to write it down and I'll pick it up. So we all have to wait just a tat longer but it's here, the moment of truth... It's 2:45pm I'm suppose to pick it up by 4pm... Not sure how long I can hold off opening the envelope but I will most likely open it today heheheh keeping the suspense alive hehehhe

To be continued.......


----------



## Talia12

Aw so exciting, so glad everything's ok with baby too


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Foreign you're so bad!! How can you keep your fans waiting like this!! I can't wait!! Opening it tonight with DH?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

And that is so awesome that the test results are normal!!


----------



## Whatme

Oh my goodness.... come on! Tell us &#129315;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Baby is a .... GIRL!

The Pink drop in the Blue sea dominated. WTG Talia!!!

Thanx again for all your guesses <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh MY GOODNESS ANOTHER GIRL

Aw mama embrace the girl mom life xx you'll get lots of sons one day!!


----------



## Talia12

Aw, I can't even do a "I was right" dance! However I'm glad I provided you with a drop because I would've hated for you to be told ALL boy and then get a girl!
Glad you had said you wouldn't be disappointed with another girl, but totally understandable if you need some time to get used to the idea! 
You wouldn't have tried for this baby if you really couldn't bear the thought of another girl, so I've no doubt you'll be fine :) and obviously an amazing mummy so she's lucky!


----------



## Unexpected212

Even thought I'm not dissapointed with having 1 girl and 3 boys it is taking some getting used to as it's our last XD Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

